# Cada día +preterite / imperfect?



## maria86004

Escribo sobre un viaje.

I understand generally when to use the preterite and when to use the imperfect.   

Here I am not sure.   I am talking about things that happened the past but some happened for several days straight (imperfect?) yet the action is complete.   But when I use phrases like Cada día, it seems like I am being more specific and should use the preterite.  Can you help me with the verbs I have indicated – imperfect or perfect?

Estoy de regreso.
Lo pasé muy bien en Virginia y todos estaban muy bien.  Usualmente voy a Virginia en marzo o abril y hace fresco o frío.  Era (o fue?) perfecto esta vez.  No hacía demasiado calor ni frío.  Cada día fui (¿o es “iba” correcto?) por la orilla del bahía de Chesapeake.  Está a 300 metros de la casa de mi madre.
Había muchos visitantes y pasábamos (the action is complete, do I use pasamos?) mucho tiempo en el jardín donde había césped suave en lugar de roca volcánica.  Qué suave para mis pies.


----------



## NewdestinyX

In your paragraph it's really only a matter of style which you use. Neither is 'incorrect' in each of the three cases you asked about - in my opinion. If you want to speak with each of those things as 'painting' the background info then imperfect is fine. If you want to list 'completed' events then preterite is fine. This is one of those times where reading Spanish novels will help you get a sense of how stories are told like the one you pose. Reading novels in Spanish was where I really got my sense for this.

In your 2nd one -- somehow 'fue perfecto esta vez' seems a little better to me. But 'era' isn't wrong. And the more I look at the 3rd.. I think you need 'pasamos'. And my choice for #1 is 'iba'.

Chao,
Grant


----------



## chamyto

maria86004 said:


> Escribo sobre un viaje.
> 
> I understand generally when to use the perfect simple preterite and when to use the imperfect preterite.
> 
> Here I am not sure.   I am talking about things that happened the past but some happened for several days straight (imperfect?) yet the action is complete.   But when I use phrases like Cada día, it seems like I am being more specific and should use the preterite.  Can you help me with the verbs I have indicated – imperfect or perfect?
> 
> Estoy de regreso.
> Lo pasé muy bien en Virginia y todos estaban muy bien.  Usualmente voy a Virginia en marzo o abril y hace fresco o frío.  Era (o fue?) *Era* perfecto esta vez.  No hacía demasiado calor ni frío.  Cada día fui (¿o es “iba” correcto?)* iba* por la orilla del bahía de Chesapeake.  Está a 300 metros de la casa de mi madre.
> Había muchos visitantes y pasábamos (the action is complete, do I use pasamos?,* yes you must*) mucho tiempo en el jardín donde había césped suave en lugar de roca volcánica.  Qué suave para mis pies.



hope it helps


----------



## Sköll

Había muchos visitantes y [cada día] hacíamos eso.

Yo voto por pasábamos.


----------



## elprofe

ahi va lo que pondría yo...

pondría "normalmente" en vez de "usualmente", por lo menos yo, no he dicho usualemente nunca (ya sé que es correcto...)

entre : "era" y "fue", creo que quedan los 2 igual de bien.
entre : "fui" e "iba", aquí si que se ve claro que va "iba"
entre : "pasábamos" y "pasamos", usaría "pasamos" pero no veo raro poner "pasasábamos"

Un saludo!


----------



## chamyto

elprofe said:


> ahi va lo que pondría yo...
> 
> pondría "normalmente" en vez de "usualmente", por lo menos yo, no he dicho usualemente nunca (ya sé que es correcto...)
> 
> entre : "era" y "fue", creo que quedan los 2 igual de bien.
> entre : "fui" e "iba", aquí si que se ve claro que va "iba"
> entre : "pasábamos" y "pasamos", usaría "pasamos" pero no veo raro poner "pasasábamos"
> 
> Un saludo!




Pero debes de saber que el pretérito perfecto  indica una acción acabada, que ya no se hace
y en el imperfecto la acción es inacabada. Con lo que lo único que me cuadra a mí es usar el pretérito perfecto simple


----------



## elprofe

chamyto said:


> Pero debes de saber que el pretérito perfecto  indica una acción acabada, que ya no se hace
> y en el imperfecto la acción es inacabada. Con lo que lo único que me cuadra a mí es usar el pretérito perfecto simple



Eso está claro, pero ya sin entrar en los usos de cada verbo, usar "pasábamos" no me suena nada raro en esa frase. A lo mejor soy el único, pero en mi opinión le da hasta otro matiz diferente a la frase...

un saludo!


----------



## la_machy

maria86004 said:


> Escribo sobre un viaje.
> 
> Estoy de regreso.
> Lo pasé muy bien en Virginia y todos estaban muy bien. Usualmente voy a Virginia en marzo o abril y hace fresco o frío. Era (o *fue*?) perfecto esta vez. No hacía demasiado calor ni frío. Cada día fui (¿o es “*iba*” correcto?) por la orilla de l*a* bahía de Chesapeake. Está a 300 metros de la casa de mi madre.
> Había muchos visitantes y pasábamos *pasábamos/pasamos (I would use either)* (the action is complete, do I use pasamos?) mucho tiempo en el jardín donde había césped suave en lugar de roca volcánica. Qué suave para mis pies.


 
Hello maría86004. 

About imperfect I want to tell you that it is a desirable tense to describe to somebody what we did or what happened at one specific part of the past. By using imperfect tense, we could give to our listener or reader the feeling of being inside the described story. 
By using only _pretérito, _people who are listening or reading your words, they could hardly perceive the sensation of joy, happiness or whatever, you are telling them.

Indeed, is a good idea to mix both tense, the _imperfecto_ and the _pretérito_. But giving more attention to the imperfect.

As Grant told you, You could also read some spanish novels and get some practice to improve your perception of imperfect.


Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Para las acciones que *se repiten *en el pasado se usa siempre el *imperfecto*.


----------



## NewdestinyX

elprofe said:


> Eso está claro, pero ya sin entrar en los usos de cada verbo, usar "pasábamos" no me suena nada raro en esa frase. A lo mejor soy el único, pero en mi opinión le da hasta otro matiz diferente a la frase...
> 
> un saludo!


Entiendo lo que tratas de establecer, Profe, y de verdad estamos de acuerdo -- pero es importante que nos acordemos de que este foro lo visitan, en el mayor parte, los estudiantes del castellano. De ahí que debamos ofrecerlos un castellano más estándar. ¿No crees? Cuanto más veo esas oraciones más creo fuertemente que «pasamos» sería más estándar en esa 3ra oración porque se está refiriendo a un momento y un evento específico 'en aquel día'.. y no a un proceso ni sencillamente es información general del día, la cual se enseñan los estudiantes que es el caso para identificar un uso «estándar» del pretérito imperfecto. 

El «estándar»:
{Pretérito} *Imperfecto* = algo que repite, es habitual, o que está sucediendo en el pasado (o es 'la pintura') cuando algo diferente pasa (en el pasado).
*Pretérito* {Indefinido} = Lo que sucede/pasa en un momento o como un evento completo *dentro* de esta pintura' en el pasado.

Aquel día, en la historia, "pasaron" (como un evento) el día en el jardín -- El sentido no es: 'estaban pasándolo' (la cual sería: pasaban).. Se podría decir que «estuvieron pasándolo». Pero tengo que mantener que fue un 'evento' de un día específico. La única razón por la cual se usaría el pretérito imperfecto allí sería para sonar un poco poético. 

Chao,
Grant_Note for students: If you don't already know this. The grammar names for the Preterit and Imperfect in Spanish are a little confusing._
_What we call Preterit (no 'e' on the end in English) or simple past in Spanish is called the «Pretérito Indefinido». And what we call
the Imperfect is refered to as the «Pretérito Imperfecto» in Spanish._​


----------



## MarieSuzanne

No es del todo correcto decir que el imperfecto es para acciones inacabadas, porque eso significaría que sólo puede usarse para acciones que continúan en el presente. Simplemente, se trata de acciones con un comienzo y un final *imprecisos*. Y, además del uso que comenta acertadamente Grant, de una acción que dura en el pasado cuando otra la interrumpe, hay que recordar que también se usa para acciones que se repiten. Y, en el ejemplo consultado, nada indica que pasaran un único día en el jardín (de hecho, antes ha hablado de lo que hacían cada día), por lo que, si se entiende como acción repetida, se puede usar perfectamente el imperfecto y decir _pasábamos._


----------



## Sköll

NewdestinyX said:


> Cuanto más veo esas oraciones más creo fuertemente que «pasamos» sería más estándar en esa 3ra oración porque se está refiriendo a un momento y un evento específico '*en aquel día*'.. ...


«*Cada día iba* por la orilla de la bahía de Chesapeake. Está a 300 metros de la casa de mi madre. Había muchos visitantes y pasábamos mucho tiempo en el jardín.»

Every day I used to go this place. [...] There used to be lot of people and we used to spend a lot of time in the garden. (I'm using so many "used to" only to emphasize the use of Spanish _pretérito imperfecto_).

Where is it implied that this happened on a specific day? As far as I can see, the text refers to what the author did on daily bases on his/her visits to Virginia.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Sköll said:


> Where is it implied that this happened on a specific day? As far I can see, the text refers to what the author did on daily bases on his/her visits to Virginia.



Estamos de acuerdo.


----------



## Ynez

maria86004 said:


> Lo pasé muy bien en Virginia y todos estaban muy bien.  Usualmente voy a Virginia en marzo o abril y hace fresco o frío.  Era (o fue?) perfecto esta vez.  No hacía demasiado calor ni frío.  Cada día fui (¿o es “iba” correcto?) por la orilla del bahía de Chesapeake.  Está a 300 metros de la casa de mi madre.
> Había muchos visitantes y pasábamos (the action is complete, do I use pasamos?) mucho tiempo en el jardín donde había césped suave en lugar de roca volcánica.  Qué suave para mis pies.



Mi versión, cambiando lo menos posible:

Lo pasé genial en Virginia y todos estaban muy bien. Normalmente voy a Virginia en marzo o abril y hace bastante frío. Esta vez el tiempo era perfecto: no hacía demasiado frío ni calor. Todos los días iba por la orilla de la bahía de Chesapeake. Está a 300 metros de la casa de mi madre. 
Había muchos visitantes y pasábamos mucho tiempo en el jardín, que tiene un césped suave en lugar de roca volcánica. Qué suave para mis pies.


----------



## la_machy

Sköll said:


> «*Cada día iba* por la orilla de la bahía de Chesapeake. Está a 300 metros de la casa de mi madre. Había muchos visitantes y pasábamos mucho tiempo en el jardín.»
> 
> Every day I used to go this place. [...] There used to be lot of people and we used to spend a lot of time in the garden. _*(I'm using so many "used to" only to emphasize the use of Spanish pretérito imperfecto).*_


 
Hence I said this:



la_machy said:


> Hello maría86004.
> Indeed, is a good idea to mix both tense, the _imperfecto_ and the _pretérito_. But giving more attention to the imperfect.


 
My version in english:

Everyday I used to go this place...There were a lot of people and we use to spend a lot of time in the garden.

Is it correct?


Saludos


----------



## Sköll

la_machy said:


> Hence I said this:
> 
> 
> 
> My version in english:
> 
> Everyday I used to go this place...There were a lot of people and we use to spend a lot of time in the garden.
> 
> Is it correct?
> 
> 
> Saludos



Yes. Your sentence is correct. There are other ways of expressing the same idea in English. But let's not change the subject of the thread to usage of tenses in English. My translation was only intended to emphasize the use of the tense in Spanish.


----------



## NewdestinyX

MarieSuzanne said:


> No es del todo correcto decir que el imperfecto es para acciones inacabadas, porque eso significaría que sólo puede usarse para acciones que continúan en el presente. Simplemente, se trata de acciones con un comienzo y un final *imprecisos*.


¡Eso! Bien dicho.  


> Y, además del uso que comenta acertadamente Grant, de una acción que dura en el pasado cuando otra la interrumpe, hay que recordar que también se usa para acciones que se repiten.


Debí haber añadido ese aspecto (de repetición) después de que escribieses este mensaje. Porque mi explicacíon sí lo incluye.


> Y, en el ejemplo consultado, nada indica que pasaran un único día en el jardín (de hecho, antes ha hablado de lo que hacían cada día), por lo que, si se entiende como acción repetida, se puede usar perfectamente el imperfecto y decir _pasábamos._


Caramba.... tienes toda la razón. He estado analizando, «aislado» esta oración, con 'pasamos/pasábamos. Madre mía. Bueno. A veces sencillamente tengo que aflojar el paso.. 

Gracias a todos por vuestra paciencia,
Grant


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Y es una alegría estar todos de acuerdo, Grant.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Sköll said:


> Where is it implied that this happened on a specific day? As far I can see, the text refers to what the author did on daily bases on his/her visits to Virginia.


Claro. Gracias.. Estoy avergonzado....


----------



## MarieSuzanne

NewdestinyX said:


> Claro. Gracias.. Estoy avergonzado....



Grant, no tienes de qué avergonzarte. A todos nos pasa que a veces leemos rápido e interpretamos algo mal. Tu dominio del castellano es digno de admiración.


----------



## pauloliebre

NewdestinyX said:


> _What we call Preterit (no 'e' on the end in English) _


 
You are wrong. There is an "e" in the BrE spelling. We write "Preterite".

paulo


----------



## la_machy

Hi Sköll, thank you for answering.

You were right in your post about the possible off-topic, but to give some help to all viewers of this thread, wich are spanish learning and english learning, and thinking that infinitive forms in spanish could be better understood by knowing how to use the different past tenses in english, I think that was just a little slip up


Saludos


----------



## la_machy

MarieSuzanne said:


> Grant, no tienes de qué avergonzarte. A todos nos pasa que a veces leemos rápido e interpretamos algo mal. Tu dominio del castellano es digno de admiración.


 
I totally agree.


Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

MarieSuzanne said:


> Grant, no tienes de qué avergonzarte. A todos nos pasa que a veces leemos rápido e interpretamos algo mal. Tu dominio del castellano es digno de admiración.


¿Dominio? Madre mía - que no..  Pero muchísimas gracias por tus palabras cariñosas y llenas de gracia y ánimo. Es que gasté tanto tiempo 'discutiendo fuertemente' mi argumento. .. Habría sido más útil para los estudiantes si hubiera leído con más cuidado el párrafo original..  Es como dicen sobre mí -- «Él no siempre 'tiene la razón', pero siempre tiene 'confianza'.» 

Gracias, MarieSuzanne,
Grant





			
				la_machy said:
			
		

> I`m *I* totally agree.


Gracias, LaMachy.. 

Grant


----------



## SevenDays

Hello

maria86004, let me give you a different perspective, which may be of help.

Matching verb tenses can help clear up your doubts:
_Había_ muchos visitantes y _pasábamos _mucho tiempo en el jardín donde _había_ césped suave
_Había_ is in the imperfect, so it follows that the imperfect _pasábamos_ should also be used.

It may be ok to mix tenses, and you did so in the first sentence:
Lo _pasé_ muy bien en Virginia y todos _estaban_ muy bien (_preterite_-_imperfect_).

When should you mix tenses?  I don't think you'll find a rule telling you when you should or shouldn't.  But as long as it makes sense, go ahead and do it:

Lo _pasé_.........._estaban_
There are  two ideas, and they don't clash.  It is perfectly logical to follow that (1) you _had_ a good time in Virginia and that (2) everyone was in good health _throughout_ your stay.  Of course, you may match both tenses in the preterite to refer to the specific time you spent in Virginia (a time that had a beginning and an ending):
lo _pasé_ muy bien en Virginia y todos _estuvieron_ muy bien  

_Había_......_pasábamos_...._había_
The sentence really speaks to a single idea--the time spent at the garden-- and if you start with the imperfect, then it's best to stay with it.  By introducing the preterite_ pasamos_,  you leave the first _había_ hanging in the air.  I should emphasize that this is my perspective, and there may be some who don't see a problem using_ pasamos_ in this context.

You may mix tenses with some rewriting.  One possible rewrite:
_Había_ muchos turistas en la Bahía y _pasamos_ mucho tiempo en el jardín donde _había_ césped suave en vez de roca volcánica.

Now there are two ideas, and they are not in conflict.  The first idea, expressed in the imperfect _había_, refers to the tourists at the Bay, who were there before and after your visit; the second idea, said in the preterite _pasamos_, refers to the specific time spent at the garden, and the reader can logically go from the first idea to the second.   Moreover, you go from the preterite _pasamos mucho tiempo_ to the imperfect _había césped suave_ because the grass too was there before and after your visit.  

In any event, sometimes the more you explain things, the less clear they become.  But I hope this helps, at least a bit.....

Cheers


----------



## Barbara S.

As a Spanish teacher, I feel your pain. Era and fue are both correct in this context. The imperfect is used in literature to set the stage, the pretirite to move the action. But it's a coin toss between "fue heroe de la revolución" and "era heroe de la revolución".


----------



## maria86004

SevenDays said:


> Hello
> 
> maria86004, let me give you a different perspective, which may be of help.
> 
> Matching verb tenses can help clear up your doubts:
> _Había_ muchos visitantes y _pasábamos _mucho tiempo en el jardín donde _había_ césped suave
> _Había_ is in the imperfect, so it follows that the imperfect _pasábamos_ should also be used.
> 
> It may be ok to mix tenses, and you did so in the first sentence:
> Lo _pasé_ muy bien en Virginia y todos _estaban_ muy bien (_preterite_-_imperfect_).
> 
> When should you mix tenses?  I don't think you'll find a rule telling you when you should or shouldn't.  But as long as it makes sense, go ahead and do it:
> 
> Lo _pasé_.........._estaban_
> There are  two ideas, and they don't clash.  It is perfectly logical to follow that (1) you _had_ a good time in Virginia and that (2) everyone was in good health _throughout_ your stay.  Of course, you may match both tenses in the preterite to refer to the specific time you spent in Virginia (a time that had a beginning and an ending):
> lo _pasé_ muy bien en Virginia y todos _estuvieron_ muy bien
> 
> _Había_......_pasábamos_...._había_
> The sentence really speaks to a single idea--the time spent at the garden-- and if you start with the imperfect, then it's best to stay with it.  By introducing the preterite_ pasamos_,  you leave the first _había_ hanging in the air.  I should emphasize that this is my perspective, and there may be some who don't see a problem using_ pasamos_ in this context.
> 
> You may mix tenses with some rewriting.  One possible rewrite:
> _Había_ muchos turistas en la Bahía y _pasamos_ mucho tiempo en el jardín donde _había_ césped suave en vez de roca volcánica.
> 
> Now there are two ideas, and they are not in conflict.  The first idea, expressed in the imperfect _había_, refers to the tourists at the Bay, who were there before and after your visit; the second idea, said in the preterite _pasamos_, refers to the specific time spent at the garden, and the reader can logically go from the first idea to the second.   Moreover, you go from the preterite _pasamos mucho tiempo_ to the imperfect _había césped suave_ because the grass too was there before and after your visit.
> 
> In any event, sometimes the more you explain things, the less clear they become.  But I hope this helps, at least a bit.....
> 
> Cheers



That helps a lot.  Thanks.


----------

